# 2 stuffed dogs



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Paddy took 2 stuffed dogs to the 'Antiques Roadshow'.
"Ooh!" said the presenter, "This is a very rare set, produced by the celebrated 
Johns Brothers, taxidermists who operated in London at the turn of last century. 
Do you have any idea what they would fetch if they were in good condition?"

"...Sticks and balls?" Paddy replied.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------

